# Niveau is voll am Sinken (Qualität der PC-Spiele)



## Doney (23. Dezember 2008)

*Niveau is voll am Sinken (Qualität der PC-Spiele)*

hey leute, ich wollt mal ein thema ansprechen, das mich in letzter zeit so sehr beschäftigt dass ich euch mal fragen wollte was ihr davon haltet:
ich (und meine kumpelz) sind der meinung, PC- und Konsolenspiele sind längst nich mehr das was sie mal waren... als ich vor acht jahren mit zocken anfing war ich einfach begeistert von pc-spielen... vor allem rollenspiele wie silver oder der erste teil von gothic... da warn die stories so dermaßen geil... auch das ganze gameplay... die gothic-reihe is doch sowieso das beste beispiel... der dritte teil hatte letztendlich wirklich nich mehr viel mit gothic zu tun... endloses gelatsche, keine geile story (keine kapitel mehr ><), kein leitfaden, leck-mich-am-ar...h-stimmung und langeweile...

und so is das mit allen spielen heut zu tage... an der story wird gespart und hauptsache grafik, effekte, physik... 

also ich finde die story sollte wie bei nem film oder nem buch das wichtigste sein... früher konnte man sich in spiele noch richtig reinversetzen... da war man voll depressiv wenn mans dann schließlich durchgezockt hatte und heute...ganz ehrlich ich hab schon massig spiele vorzeitig abgebrochen weil sie zu öde wurden... hatte sogar bei assasins creed zu kämpfen... eigentlich urst geiles spiel... aber man macht die gaaanze zeit dasselbe... wachen umbringen, wachen umbring, lauschen, stehlen, wachen umbring....

genug geschwafelt...was haltet ihr davon? was kotzt euch am meisten an? welcher klassiker der letzten jahre (jahrzehnte^^) gefiel euch am meisten? welche spiele habt ihr schon vor langeweile in die ecke gefeuert und wo wart ihr am meisten enttäuscht? (und am wichtigsten) seid ihr meiner meinung? 

bin auf eure antworten gespannt!!!


----------



## Philster91 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Bin auf jeden Fall deiner Meinung, auch wenn Assassins Creed eher ein Extrem-Beispiel ist.^^ Es könnte mal mehr Spiele wie Portal geben, mit *neuen*, *innovativen Ideen*, kein sinnloses rumgeballer, ... 

Das einzige, was Weltkriegsspiele wie CoD noch spannend macht, ist der geile Multiplayermodus. Der Rest ist doch auch immer das selbe.



> und so is das mit allen spielen heut zu tage... an der story wird gespart und hauptsache grafik, effekte, physik...


Ein Spiel mit geiler Grafik lässt sich halt besser vermarkten als eines mit geiler Story. Vor dem Release wird ein Spiel anhand der Screenshots total gehypt (z.B. Crysis), dann ist es auf dem Markt und alle kaufen es und dann hagelt es lauter schlechte Kritiken, weil die Story fürn A**** ist. FarCry 2 soll auch keine gute Story haben, hab ich mir sagen lassen. ??

Freu mich schon auf  GTA IV. Morgen ist es endlich so weit. *freu* Noch nichts schlechtes von gehört, außer die Sache mit dem Kopierschutz.


----------



## bierchen (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Unabhängig von der Qualität der Spiele: Jede Beschäftigung wird mit der Zeit mehr oder minder langweilig. Am Anfang ist man einfach begeisterungsfähiger, ist ja schließlich was neues, unbekanntes, aufregendes (manchmal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Mit der Zeit erhöhen sich dann vielleicht auch die Erwartungen etwas und schon ist die Enttäuschung viel schneller da.
Hinzu kommt, dass mit dem Alter das Interesse auch schwindet. So war es zumindest bei mir. Mit 19-20 Jahren war ich ohnehin wohl eher Späteinsteiger was PC-Spiele angeht (gut, ich hab als Kind am C64 gespielt), aber jetzt, 8-9 Jahre später hab ich so gut wie keinen Bock mehr aufs Zocken. Hin und wieder kauf ich mir noch Budget-Spiele, die ich aber meistens auch nicht fertig spiele. Mein letztes Vollpreis-Spiel war GTA San Andreas, ebenfalls nicht fertig gespielt. Was soll's.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

da kann ich mich eigentlich nur anschließen. ich wurde eigentlich von fast jedem neuen spiel enttäuscht bis auf ein paar ausnahmen.
Die Entwickler sollten sich einfach mehr zeit nehmen und was vernünftiges mit fesselnder Story bringen. Nicht nur das die Storys heut zu tage einfach öde sind, man bekommt immer häufiger das Gefühl als Käufer der ersten stunde zum beta tester abgestempelt zu werden.
Die Games die raus kommen sind nicht nur nach ein paar stunden langweilig, sondern dazu auch noch total verbuggt (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel, aber es geht klar in die Richtung das Games unfertig raus kommen).

Es gibt mittlerweile echt mehr als ein spiel, über das ich mich wirklich ärger dafür regelrecht 40-50€ aus dem Fenster geworfen zu haben!


----------



## Mexxim (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

jep die Story von Far Cry 2 kannste voll vergessen....man macht immer das gleiche, irgendjemanden umbingen oder irgend ein Lager räumen...dann immer die ewig langen wege usw...das geht einem mit der zeit echt aufs schwein^^..

Ich freu mich auch schon voll auf GTA IV.....morgen is weihnachten^^...

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Lee (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Deshalb kaufe ich mir auch praktisch keine Spiele mehr... 

Bei Spielen lege ich wert darauf, dass man nicht nach 4 Stunden fertig ist und dass Story sowie Gameplay gut sind...

Momentan fällt mir dazu eigentlich nur Final Fantasy ein. An FFX hänge ich mittleweile schon 35 Stunden und bin noch lange, lange nicht fertig. Das Spiel hat zudem noch die schönste und packendste Story, die ich je erlebt habe und das Gameplay ist auch sehr gut...

Deshalb freue ich mich auch am allermeisten auf FFXIII...


----------



## dantoX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Auch von einem Spiel mit packender Story erwarte ich eine zeitgemäße Grafik. Warum sonst investiere ich Geld in teure Hardware?

Sicherlich ist es schade, dass viele Spiele außer ihrer Grafik nicht viel zu bieten haben. Trotzdem bin ich begeistert davon wie realistisch Spiele mittlerweile aussehen können. Wer weiß wie es heute um die Grafik stünde, wenn man in den letzten Jahren der Spieleentwicklung hauptsächlich auf eine Filmreife Story Wert gelegt hätte?

Die Story ist ein wichtiger Teil eines Spiels - aber nicht zwangsweise auch der wichtigeste! Ein Spiel kann auch gänzlich ohne Story auskommen und begeistern. Kommt natürlich auch auf das Genre an. Serious Sam z.B. habe ich damals wie verrückt gespielt und ich habe es geliebt. Story? Quasi nicht vorhanden. Dafür haben Gameplay und Grafik überzeugen können. Ist es deswegen ein schlechtes Spiel? Nein! Mich hat es damals weit länger motiviert als Crysis. Auch Crysis ist in Sachen Story keine Urgewalt und wenn dann das Gameplay schnell langweilt, kann eine tolle Grafik auch nichts mehr retten.

Was mich an aktuellen Spielen aber weit mehr stört ist die mangelnde Abwechslung. Zwar bekommen wir in offenen Spielwelten eine riesige Freiheit geboten, verzichten dafür aber auf die Vorteile einer abwechslungsreichen Levelgestaltung. In Far Cry 2 fahre ich auch nach 5 Stunden immer noch durch die ewig gleiche Savanne. Die offene Spielwelt und das ungewohnte Szenario wissen anfangs noch zu begeistern - doch nach 2-3 Stunden hat sich, zumindest bei mir, die Beigeisterung gelegt.

Auch Crysis bietet nicht gerade viel Abwechslung. Wie auch? Es spielt auf einer karibischen Insel. Die gewünschte Abwechslung kam dann in Form von Schnee und Eis - doch außer der Performance hat sich nicht viel verändert.

Offene Spielwelten bieten dem Spieler eine Vielzahl an Freiheiten - doch eine realistische und offene Spielwelt erreicht momentan noch nicht die Abwechslung linearer Level. In einigen älteren Spielen reiste man durch die Welt. Europa, Asien, Afrika. Mal durch's Dickicht des Dschungels, mal durch eine alte Militärbasis, einen Flughafen oder eine Fabrikanlage ... das Szenario wechselte damals häufiger.

Heute spricht man von Freiheit - keine sichtbaren Levelgrenzen, die Möglichkeit an Orte zu gelangen an denen man zuvor schon gewesen ist, oder storytechnisch noch gar nicht sein sollte. Tolle Sache eigentlich - aber dafür müssen wir uns entscheiden: Dschungel oder Steppe? Großstadt oder Land?

Ich persönlich weiß nicht was ich von *dieser* Entwicklung halten soll. Schlauchförmige Maps haben mich schon damals gestört, aber auf Abwechslung verzichte ich nur sehr ungern.

dX


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

was mich an vielen neuen spielen richtig anko***, ist die tatsache, das sie *unfertig* auf den markt kommen und erst nach einem halben jahr mit vielen patches und neuen grafiktreibern spielbar werden !

darüber sollten sich die entwickler mal gedanken machen !

ansonsten: meistens liest man im internet und einigermaßen seriösen magazinen vorher spielkritiken, daher hab ich bisher keines der richtigen o.g. flopspielen gekauft, als es 50 euro gekostet hat, wenn überhaupt.

allerdings gab es ja durchaus positive überraschungen in den letzten jahren:

- supreme commander macht immer wieder spass, es läuft mit jedem cpu-upgrade besser 

- trackmania macht auch jedem spass, zum testen gibts ja sogar kostenlose teile 

- titan quest hat zwar auch ne miese story, effektiv ist die grafik aber klasse und das gameplay macht total süchtig, ich häng mittlerweile seit 120 stunden dran [mulitplayer]. kostenpunkt: 10 euro mit add-on beim saturn  ...


----------



## Maschine311 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Bin ebenfalls der Meinung, das die Story verkommt. Das letzte Gute Game mit Story fand ich COD 4 und CoH + OF, aber wie schon erwähnt wurde alles recht kurz, ruck zuck in ein paar Stunden durchgezockt.

CoD 5 war ansich nicht schlecht, aber kein Reißer. Assissins Creed hat geil angefangen und stark nachgelassen.
Z.Zt. bin ich gerade bei GTA4 Bin echt z.Zt. noch begeistert man kann irgendwie alles machen, auch Abwechselungsreich. Aufträge erledigen, Freunde Pflegen, Hamburger Essen, neue Leute kennen lernen, trozdem drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, das ich immer irgendwie das selbe mache. Obwohl immer neue Sachen dazu kommen, wie Waffen, neue Kleidung kaufen, neue Fahrzeugtypen. Mal sehen, kollegen sagen, da kommt noch einiges und mit ein paar Stunden ist das Game keinesfalls durchgezockt.

Finde auch das die Entwickeler irgenwie wenig Fantasy haben, den oft fällt mir auf das einige ganze Level aus irgendwelchen Filmen komplett nachgespielt werden.
Hoffe jedenfalls auf Besserung!

Edit@
Ich fäde es z.B. geil, wenn bei GTA4 man sich selbst ein Haus bauen könnte, komplett einrichten, sowie bei Sims. Fäde auch geil wenn man sich eine eigene KFZ Werkstatt kaufen/Mieten könnte um seine Wagen selbst aufzumotzen und zu tunen, das würde man nicht immer wie ne Wildsau durch die Stadt rasen und alles übern haufen fahren, weil wenn kaputt klaue ich einfach einen neuen und die meisten Karren da sind echt ******* zu fahren. Das man dadurch Ansehen und Prestige aufbaut, je dicker das Haus und sein Auto, je angesehener in der Gemeinde! Dann würde das Game gleich 100% Prestige mehr bei mir kriegen!

Was habt ihr für Vorschläge für Games, was das ganze Intressanter macht, bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt, was ihr ändern oder hinzufügen würdet bei euren Lieblingsgames!

M311


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Also ich finde die einzigen die noch richtig was gerissen haben waren die von Bethesda mit einem Oblivion oder dem neuen Fallout. Story geil,Gameplay geil und praktisch endloser Spielspass weil die ganzen Quests so abwechslungsreich sind.Habe schon zig Stunden Oblivion gezoggt und immernoch nicht jede Quest gemacht oder gar alles gesehen.Sowas ist geil.
Als Shooter hat mir COD4 gefallen weil es atmosphärisch sehr schön war und dort auch Szenen drin waren die mir Gänsehaut gemacht haben wie am Ende auf der zerstörten Brücke.Ein geileres Ende eines Games habe ich selten gesehen.
Stalker war auch ein tolles Game.Gut,da hatte man Shooter mit RPG verbunden und ich glaube auch nur so kann man was gutes an Spielen machen. Leider merkt man gerade bei den Spielen die von den dicken Fischen wie EA u.s.w. gepublisht werden das es nur noch um die schnelle Kohle der Spieler geht und die entwickler mehr hätten draus machen können aber man ließ sie nicht.


----------



## Fifadoc (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

schließe mich den meisten vorrednern an. Die story ist meist ein echtes manko. wenn mich die story nicht packt, spiel ich auch ganz schnell nicht weiter.
COD4 ist wirklich gut, hat mir gut gefallen, aber für die kürze der unterhaltung war es den preis nicht wert.

Welches spiel ich übrigens trotz 2D grafik sehr geil fand und finde ist "Edna bricht aus."
Das Spiel ist komplett synchronisiert, hat schöne und witzige kommentare, viele teils absurde rätsel und eine abgedrehte story. Bei dem spiel hab ich mich gut und fair unterhalten gefühlt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Wir werden älter und sind einfach nicht mehr sooo begeisterungsfähig wie früher. Ich spiele nur noch sehr selten ein Spiel durch. Lieg zum Teil an den Spielen und am Alter denke ich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass wir Gamer teilweise übersättigt von Videospielen sind und viel schwerer mit Videospielen zu beeindrucken als früher (ich sag mal zur Half-Life 1 Zeit). Die Qualität von Videospielen hat teilweise aber auch abgenommen. Wo früher viele Spieleentwickler noch mit Leidenschaft bei der Sache waren, sind heute viele nur noch kommerziell interessiert. Es gibt aber immernoch genug Spiele die mir richtig Spass machen z.B. Crysis Wars, Crysis, Flatout Ultimate Carnage, Fallout 3, C&C A: 3, GTA 4, World in Conflict und noch viele mehr.


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Klaro,am Alter liegts denke ich auch.Die jüngeren von uns sind noch mit durchschnitts Shooterkost zu begeistern,ich sehe das an meine Computerspiele und Hardwarebegeisterten Cousin.Der ist 21 geworden und der kann gar nicht genug zu ballern haben... Also auf dem PC oder der PS3... Wenn  ich mit dem über Games rede da stehen die Sachen wie Crysis und COD über allem... von Sachen wie Story etc. will der nix hören.Dem ist es wurscht. Aber ich denke mal es wird auch in Zukunft immernoch für jeden einen Hammer geben. Also in meinem "Clan" haben wir mit CSS angefangen... bis zur *********.Und inzwischen sind wir bei BF2 u´nd das zwar nicht bis zur ********* aber regelmäßig und daran reizt uns halt das Teamplay und das für jeden ein Klasse dabei ist die er gut kann.Aber nur diese leichte kost ist auch nix,daher greife ich halt zu Dingen wie The Witcher oder besagte Bethesda Knaller.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*



orca26 schrieb:


> Klaro,am Alter liegts denke ich auch.Die jüngeren von uns sind noch mit durchschnitts Shooterkost zu begeistern,ich sehe das an meine Computerspiele und Hardwarebegeisterten Cousin.Der ist 21 geworden und der kann gar nicht genug zu ballern haben... Also auf dem PC oder der PS3... Wenn  ich mit dem über Games rede da stehen die Sachen wie Crysis und COD über allem... von Sachen wie Story etc. will der nix hören.Dem ist es wurscht. Aber ich denke mal es wird auch in Zukunft immernoch für jeden einen Hammer geben. Also in meinem "Clan" haben wir mit CSS angefangen... bis zur *********.Und inzwischen sind wir bei BF2 u´nd das zwar nicht bis zur ********* aber regelmäßig und daran reizt uns halt das Teamplay und das für jeden ein Klasse dabei ist die er gut kann.Aber nur diese leichte kost ist auch nix,daher greife ich halt zu Dingen wie The Witcher oder besagte Bethesda Knaller.



hehe, sieht bei uns auch so aus^^
wir haben mit CSS (vorher 1.6) angefangen, auch ESL etc und jetzt spielen wir nur noch BF2 
also was heißt nur noch, immer freitags abends und auf LAN halt, das steht aber nicht im Verhältnis zu tage langen CS matches...

Ich seh das auch auf unserer LAN (ich bin da für die turniere zuständig), CS spielen wir mittlerweile nur noch 3on3 weil wir nicht mehr zusammen bekommen, aber in BF2 zocken wir 5on5 mit mehreren squads


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Ok is aber kann mal ein Mod die Themen Überschrift ändern? Das klingt ja bös


----------



## TMX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

In den letzter "Zeit" hat mich Siedler 2: Veni, vidi, vici ; Siedler: Erbe der Könige, Portal und Oblivion am meisten gereizt.   


Den direkten Weg in die Ecke fanden: Bis auf 1 alle anderen Siedler, vor allem die Neuen, die sind so sch****! Im Vergleich zu denen war Autobahnraser erste Sahne (zock ich heut immer mal zwischendurch). Anno 1701 findet die Ecke auch sehr schön und erhält Gesellschaft von Drankensang. Dazu diverse Adventures, ich kann diese Spiele einfach nicht ab. 

Zur allgemeinen Lage:  Ich hab mir aus Mangel an guten Spielen dieses Jahr nur eins gekauft (Drakensang, ist wie gesagt in der Ecke). Und ich hoffe noch auf neue gute Siedlerspiele und tolle Need for Speeds. Aber da kann ich wohl lange hoffen.... 

Edit: Zum Thema Story: Die Story ist fast das Wichtigste am Spiel, von meinen vier liebsten Spielen oben haben drei (Siedler: Erbe der Könige, Portal und Oblivion) meiner Meinung nach eine super Story, Siedler 2 macht das durch den Wuseleffekt wieder weg. Wenn die Story schlecht ist, ist das Spiel nichts wert (siehe Anno 1701, Kampange der Erweiterung war bis Mission 4 gut, danach hab ich aufgehört, da Mission 4 mies). Natürlich muss der Rest dazu passen.


----------



## Doney (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*



orca26 schrieb:


> Klaro,am Alter liegts denke ich auch.Die jüngeren von uns sind noch mit durchschnitts Shooterkost zu begeistern,ich sehe das an meine Computerspiele und Hardwarebegeisterten Cousin.Der ist 21 geworden und der kann gar nicht genug zu ballern haben... Also auf dem PC oder der PS3... Wenn  ich mit dem über Games rede da stehen die Sachen wie Crysis und COD über allem... von Sachen wie Story etc. will der nix hören.Dem ist es wurscht. Aber ich denke mal es wird auch in Zukunft immernoch für jeden einen Hammer geben. Also in meinem "Clan" haben wir mit CSS angefangen... bis zur *********.Und inzwischen sind wir bei BF2 u´nd das zwar nicht bis zur ********* aber regelmäßig und daran reizt uns halt das Teamplay und das für jeden ein Klasse dabei ist die er gut kann.Aber nur diese leichte kost ist auch nix,daher greife ich halt zu Dingen wie The Witcher oder besagte Bethesda Knaller.



ich bin eigentlich nich unbedingt der meinung dass das was damit zu tun hat...klar haben manche das zocken irgendwann satt... aber das sagt ja nun wirklich nichts über das thema aus... ich hab das ja angesprochen weil ich selbst vor kurzem ein paar ältere spiele wie z.b. tombraider II raus gekramt hab, und das is soooooo geil: abwechlung, du rennst quer um den planeten, rätsel, spannung, action und die story...alsoo bei MIR liegts definitiv nich daran... ich bin WIRKLICH der meinung: spieleniveau 

echt, die ganzn '*=?$§&§%&/§%/(-)/)&&( da oben in ihren villen, die am geld bald ersticken, geben sich echt keine mühe mehr...  klingt zwar doof, aber ich finde ein Computerspiel is ne art kunstwerk und sollte nich grad für die massen wie ein billiges stück vietnamesisches irgendwas dahingerotzt werden... Pardon


----------



## TMX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Ja, das ist das "EA-Symdrom". Jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel mit minimalen oder gar keinen Verbesserungen. Siehe FIFA, NfS ....  Nur, um Geld zu scheffeln.

Gut, das Symdron ist nicht EA-exklusiv, andere halten da mit, (z.B.: Pro Evolution Soccer, RTL- Spiele....) meist sind es Sportspiele. 

PS: Du hast recht, die alten Spieleperlen sind die besten.


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Es wird nur noch an die knete gedacht und Sch...e wird auch noch gekauft.Also wenn ich mal in den Actionspiele Thread schaue und sehe jedes zweite Thema ist GTA 4 und in verbindung mit Problemen.... tja da denke ich mir: Es bleibt im Laden.... aber nö... jeder Depp kauft es....


----------



## TMX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Nur, was für Alternativen haben wir? Andere gute Spiele sind ja leider momentan sehr selten gesäht.  

Und wenn das wegen der Bugs keiner kaufen würde, würde sich Rockstar sagen: "Auf dem PC-Markt kauft das keiner, auf dem Konsolenmarkt schon. Das nächste GTA nur noch für Konsolen."

Damit ist auch keinem gedient.


----------



## hyperionical (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Früher hab ich alles gespielt was ich in die Hände gekriegt hab, heute nur noch die, meiner Meinung nach, guten Games wie z.B. Crysis+WH,COD 4 und Fallout 3. Und dann gibt es einfach alte Spiel die immer gut sind wie Pharao +Addon und die Halo-Reihe. Das is aber wie bei der Musik es sind vlt. 100.000 Lieder in den 80iger Jahren erschienen, von den heute noch (max.) 1.000 gespielt werden und so erinneren wir uns auch nur an die guten Spiele die uns mitgerissen haben. Und das der Kommerz der jährlichen Neuerscheinungen und Addons den Spielen schadet ist wohl jedem klar, aber wird wohl nicht enden da in den Chefetagen ja auch keine Spieler sonder Geschäftleute sitzen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

was mich am meisten enttäuscht hat?

die letzten NFS teile! 
Eine wirklich tolle serie derart verkommen zu lassen! Ich glaube hier im forum wurde sich schon genug über die letzten teile beschwert, deswegen verschone ich euch hier einmal.

Die einzigen spiele die mich dieses jahr nicht enttäuscht haben wären GTAIV und Devil May Cry 4. Ansonsten sehe ich wirklich schwarz für die zukünftige spielewelt  ich hoffe, dass sich das im Jahr 2009 ändern wird.
Hauptsache ist meiner Meinung nach der Spassfaktor. Auch spiele ohne spass können spass machen! siehe zb DMC4, das hat keine wirklich tolle story, macht mir aber iwie spass. Danach kommt die Story und dann erst die Grafik. GTAIV hat mir wahnsinnig spass gemacht, da war ich iwie traurig, als es zu ende war.
So sollte man es auch machen. Rockstar lässt sich ja auch genug Zeit für die Spiele, allerdings war ich hier extrem enttäuscht wegen dieser billigen Konsolenportierung (habs auf PS3 gezockt).


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Anstatt irgendwelche Grafikbomben (die man dann eh nicht flüssig spielen kann) zu kreiern sollten sich manche Spieleentwickler eher _(wieder?)_ auf den Spielspass konzentrieren.


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Anstatt irgendwelche Grafikbomben (die man dann eh nicht flüssig spielen kann) zu kreiern sollten sich manche Spieleentwickler eher _(wieder?)_ auf den Spielspass konzentrieren.


 
Da stimme ich zu. Hier sind ja schon viele die sich einig sind das es so nicht weiter geht.Ändern können wir nix dran aber eventuell wären die Herren Redakteure von PCG mal so nett mal einen mehrseitigen artikel.So einen mit vielen Hintergrundinfos ala der artikel die es mal über Abmahnungen und Killersspiele e.t.c. gab. Mich würde auch mal die Meinung der Redakteure interessieren.Die sehen Spiele ja noch einen Tick anders als wir die reine Konsumenten sind.


----------



## Uziflator (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Das Niveau ist auch am Sinken,bestes beispiel Crysis hammer grafik aber die Story is was fürn Ars**,was bei Crytek ja nicht so unüblich ist.

Das Games mit der Besten Story find ich sind FF7/8,OBlivion,Fallout.


----------



## DanielX (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Ich muss zustimmen die Qualität sinkt leider.

Ich glaube nicht das es daran liegt das ich einfach älter geworden bin und Spiele kritischer beuteile, sondern eher das die Spiele mir einfach nicht mehr so viel Spaß machen wie früher.

Wenn ich jetzt Spiel wie Mario64 und ResidentEvil aufzähle kommt doch jeder Zocker ins schwelgen.

Es ist auch einfach nichts neus mehr rausgekommen, nur Verbesserungen vorhandener Spieltypen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Hier gab es einen sehr guten Artikel dazu:
Kennst du eins, kennst du sie alle - Computerspiele heute

Grundsaetzlich muss ich dem zustimmen. CoD4 war das letzte Spiel in langer Zeit, das mich wirklich gefesselt hat. Auch wenn die Story enttaeuschend kurz war, habe ich dieses Spiel eingelegt und stundenlang Pixelmaennchen ermordet, einfach weil es Spass gemacht hat. Ueberhaupt ist Spass heutzutage das, was man an den Computerspielen vermisst. Entweder sind es oede Spiele, in denen man die ganze Zeit das Gleiche macht (Far Cry 2, Assassin's Creed), oder es sind Spiele, die vor lauter Grafik-Bling-Bling-Effekte die Story und den Spielspass hinten  anstellen. Ausnahmen bilden in dieser Masse Spiele wie GTA 4, welches nach Beseitigung aller Bugs (Ein weiteres Phaenomen, welches in letzter Zeit extrem haeufig auftritt - unfertige Spiele. Dazu gibt es ja aber schon genug Diskussionsthreads.) definitiv ein absoluter Kracher sein wird. Allein die ueberwaeltigende Masse an Dingen, die man in der Welt von GTA 4 machen kann, lohnt den Kauf.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*

Ich hab jetzt Anno 1602  Königsedition wieder ausgegraben und es fesselt mich trotz der Klötzchengrafik wieder Stundenlang am Rechner.
Und das beste ist das es sogar auf dem Lappi mit Uraltonboardgrafik flüssig läuft.


----------



## Doney (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken (Qualität der PC-Spiele)*

kurz es wär mal zeit für nen aufstand!! stürmt die bastionen der kunstbanausen... neenee warn scherz... aber hab hier jetzn paar grandiose meinungen gehört... die fabrizieren nur Mulm... aber wir kaufens doch trotzdem... die interessiert das nich ob uns das spaß macht... die leute schaun hinten auf die verpackung sehn nen screenshot und denken:"geile grafik" legen 60 € aufn tisch, gehn nach hause, hamm so circa nen halben tag spielspaß wegen der voluminösen grafik und denkn dann: " Bor is das geil, bor is das geil, bor is das....... sch**ße" aber wen kümmerts? das is doch wie... kernenergie...oder massenviehzucht... oder walfang... alle regen sich auf aber gemacht wirds trotzdem (obwohl ich sagen muss dass ich befürworter der kernenergie bin^^) die könntn ein spiel machen, dass die übernatürlichste grafik der geschichte der PC-Spiele hat, das aber nur 2min dauert.... und die würden das trotzdem loskriegen...

is echtn problem, die spieler sind machtlos... wir haben schon seit einiger zeit ni mehr zu melden... KANN MAN HIER IRGENDNEN PC-GAMES-MÄNNEL ANHEUERN EINE REVOLUTION ZU STARTEN? so ne art luther oder napoleon^^ gibts hier jemanden der so heißt?

spiele sollten von spielern für spieler gemacht werden (am besten mit freeware)... aber wer macht das schon...


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken (Qualität der PC-Spiele)*

Ich finde, dass sich nicht nur einzelne Punkte, sondern der gesamte Charme der Spiele verändert hat.
Ich habe letztens wieder auf einem N64 gespielt, die Spiele kommen ganz anders rüber als heutige, trotz schlechter Grafik, etc. Man merkt einfach, wie viel Liebe und Herzblut die Entwickler damals in die Spiele gesteckt haben

Von den aktuellen Spielen gibt es vielleicht eine Hand voll, die mit denen von damals mithalten können...


----------



## hyperionical (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken (Qualität der PC-Spiele)*

Jeder der an Crysis meckert kann es nur nicht spielen! Am Anfang hatte ich auch so meine Probs mit Crysis, aber wenn man sich voll auf die Möglichkeiten des Suits konzentriet hat war das Spiel genial. Ich hatte noch keinen anderen Shooter wo die Freiheit in der Vorgehensweise so groß war. Und spätestens mit Warhead wurden auch die Krach-Bumm-Fans zufriedengestellt. So genug davon -back to Topic.
Man muss nähmlich mal die Anforderungen an Spiele sehen, da diese sich drastisch verändert haben. Kein Mensch würde heute für Klötzchengrafik Geld ausgeben und bei der Qualität der Storys kann man Fallout 3 als Gegenbeispiel anführen, da man freiwillig die Story links liegen lässt und einfach ziellos erforscht. Für mich ist das wichtigste am Spiel die Immersion in das Game und die wirkt bei jedem Spieler anders. Mich hat Halo trotz schlechter technischer Umsetzung mitgerissen, während Leute die wenig Shooter spielensagen: Nur noch so ein Shooter! Ich z.B. finde Spiele ala Monkey Island todlangweilig, was zeigt das jeder nur aus seinem Blickwinkel sprechen kann.
Und diese Diskussion unter PC-Gamern zu führen ist praktisch zwecklos, da die schlechte Qualität der Spiele hauptsächlich den Konsolen zu verdanken ist, welche mit ihrer Beschränktheit in Steuerung und Technik viele Ideen der Entwiickler zu scheitern verurteilen. Das schon angeführte Anno ist pc-exklusiv (steuerungsbedingt) und von hoher Qualität wie auch viele andere Titel dieses Generes, ist aber auch immer wieder das selbe, auch wenn es viele nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## dantoX (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Niveau is voll am Sinken*



orca26 schrieb:


> Klaro,am Alter liegts denke ich auch.Die jüngeren von uns sind noch mit durchschnitts Shooterkost zu begeistern,ich sehe das an meine Computerspiele und Hardwarebegeisterten Cousin.Der ist 21 geworden und der kann gar nicht genug zu ballern haben... Also auf dem PC oder der PS3... Wenn ich mit dem über Games rede da stehen die Sachen wie Crysis und COD über allem... von Sachen wie Story etc. will der nix hören.Dem ist es wurscht.


 
Das ist eine Sache des Geschmacks und nicht des Alters, oder der geistigen Reife! Ich persönlich lege auf Gameplay und Atmosphäre mehr wert als auf eine gute Story. In vielen Fällen wird eine dichte Atmosphäre zwar durch eine packende Story erreicht - aber längst nicht immer. Im Prinzip will ich für mein Geld einfach nur gut Unterhalten werden.

Kannst du aufgrund dieser Aussage nun auf mein Alter schließen?

Uns haben damals andere Sachen begeistert, nicht weil wir jünger waren, sondern weil die Auswahl eine andere war. Jump & Runs auf dem Super Nintendo wurden auch von 30 jährigen mit Begeisterung gespielt - heute ist das selbst einem 6 Jährigen zu blöde.



Doney schrieb:


> spiele sollten von spielern für spieler gemacht werden (am besten mit freeware)... aber wer macht das schon...


 
Von Luft und Liebe kann aber auch ein Spieleprogrammierer nicht leben. Über kurz oder lang muss also auch ein Spielehersteller wirtschaftlich denken. 

Anscheinend verdient EA an Serien wie Need for Speed oder Die Sims gutes Geld - sonst würde es nicht ständig neue Fortsetzungen geben. Jetzt ist es einfach die Schuld auf den Hersteller zu schieben, doch solange wir kaufen werden wir mit reichlich Nachschub versorgt.

dX


----------

